
The Top 50 Developer Tools of 2016 - Perados
https://stackshare.io/posts/top-developer-tools-2016?utm_content=stackshare_awards&utm_campaign=eoy_2016
======
franze
There should be an "any top whatever list"-law: Reading any top list creates
less value than reading anything of a single item of that top list in the same
amount of time.

Or something more eloquent.

------
mgutten
I don't...wait...hold on. How is PHP that high on the list?!

~~~
brink
Facebook?

